# So my DHR was stolen yesterday......



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

But I got her back.

My DHR was stolen out of the bed of my truck at 3:03PM today in the Epicenter Bike Shop parking lot on Baldwin & Mission St. I saw a shady van peeling out around a 1-Way street and a 5 minute car chase later, I got her back.

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/266024/l/

DONT STEAL BIKES on Pinkbike

It was pretty crazy ordeal because maybe like 45 seconds before I started filming I was going over 60mph+ through stop signs on residential streets with my horn just blasting the entire time trying to catch back up to the van. Never had so much adrenaline rush to my head in my life.

The imbeciles wife was driving the van and he had his pre-teen boy in the passenger seat. I didn't realize this until I blocked them off at a roundabout and finally looked into their van. What's even MORE FVCKED is I didn't actually KNOW that the van stole my bike! I was just running off the assumption because I saw them peeling out up a 1-way street. There was no confirmation that they stole my bike until the very last instant where I drifted left to the roundabout and blocked them into the right. The look on their faces when I jumped out of my car in full RAGE mode was insane. Literally midway through the roundabout I look to my right and I see my seat and top tube through their side windows.

I believe half of the residents on King ST heard me and/or wanted to kill me when I was floored holding my horn down through stop signs trying to catch up to the van. It was the most ****ed up gnarliest ****ing adrenaline. In my head I know that if I was just wrong and the van had nothing to do with it and it was some shady hobo that rode I would likely never see my baby ever again, Put that on top of being so broke my wallet is just a fashion accessory. I was driving for the kill. I wanted to ****ing end them. But then I saw his wife and little kid in the front and the violent impulse faded instantly. I know I got my most prized possession stolen (i don't care about my truck compared to my bike and I love my truck) but scaring this little innocent kid for life was out of the question. I mean **** man, I was wearing flip flops and cut-off jeans. I probably looked mentally insane to them which is why the guy just gave me my bike instead of who knows... Man CRAZY FREAKIN DAY

*BEWARE: WHITE&GRAY DODGE RAM 250 VAN - CALIFORNIA LICENSE PLATE 3EMF754*


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that's insane. Props to you for getting it back though!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

"I wanted to ****ing end them. But then I saw his wife and little kid in the front and the violent impulse faded instantly. I know I got my most prized possession stolen (i don't care about my truck compared to my bike and I love my truck) but scaring this little innocent kid for life was out of the question"

You did the right thing.


----------



## ACH57 (Jul 4, 2010)

And now you can find out where he lives....and get him alone.


----------



## YUNOrideBike (May 30, 2012)

"my brother has the same bike"... glad you got it back.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad you got it back and were able to handle it yourself. I'd still report it to the 5/O though.


----------



## DhRoadStar (Mar 23, 2012)

ACH57 said:


> And now you can find out where he lives....and get him alone.


He got his bike back! Why push it and risk going to prison? Not much riding in prison at least not on bikes


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

That dude did not earn his T-shirt today. Not-very-bad-ass-after-all. Lucky for you, I guess... 

Props on getting yours! That is (potentially) scary stuff. I hope the next guy nails him without wife and kid (although he might actually think twice before committing his next crime...).

Reminds me of this one time, I was out freediving, in a somewhat secluded beach/cliff area. Suddenly I head my wife shouting, I came out of the water only to see some big fat dude jerking off behind a rock in front of her (she was sunbathing in a little creek waiting for me to finish). She was scared out of her mind. I was not. That guy got what was coming to him, after a little chase as well. He sounded just like your bike stealing dude..."no no no no sorry man no no no no". 
He didn't try the "my brother has the same" excuse though.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

FreeRidin' said:


> Glad you got it back and were able to handle it yourself. I'd still report it to the 5/O though.


Yup, this has happened to me 2x, turn that punk in


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ACH57 said:


> And now you can find out where he lives....and get him alone.


yep...lets see his brothers bike...Or meet his brother and ask him what kind of bike he has


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

That's awesome that you got it back and how sad not only is this guy out doing this, but bringing his family along. I'd agree to report this ASAP as this may be a regular thing for him. I keep hearing stories of the operations that people are running down in Denver, going as far as grabbing entire bike racks with locked bikes on them and throwing them into a box truck. Probaby big business for some of these people in bigger cities. 
Anyways, I think you did the right thing and I'd probably react just the same. Freaking out, shaking, scared, and f'ing pissed off!


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Iggz posted this in both the DH and the Norcal forum. I think its funny that all the DH guys give him props, but some of the Norcal peeps give him a lecture about a car chase.

Glad you got your bike back


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

ACH57 said:


> And now you can find out where he lives....and get him alone.


Maybe not....I had my dirt bikes stolen and caught them in act, chased them down, got my bikes back. The truck they used to carry my bikes was also STOLEN! I hope they catch this guy and his wife and cuff them both up in front of the kid. Maybe then the kid might learn you don't get away with stuff like this just because you play dumb and say "I'm sorry" a lot. He will do it again.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work Iggz. Looks like you put the fear of god into that guy. 

Hope you sent his plate + picture to the cops & filed a police report. As expensive as a DHR is, think that theft might have been a felony. Although thinking the cops will do anything about it might be a pipe dream.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

MTT77 said:


> Iggz posted this in both the DH and the Norcal forum. I think its funny that all the DH guys give him props, but some of the Norcal peeps give him a lecture about a car chase.
> 
> Glad you got your bike back


hahaah funny you noticed that man! That one dude was trying to guilt trip me soooo hard over a fatality scenario ?! Like what the hell man!?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, I'm speechless about that guy. I'm glad you got your bike back so fast!

I mounted a Master Lock 8287 in my truck bed and use a Kryptonite noose chain for the frame and cable for the wheels & etc. It sucks to have to use it but it reduces the ease that someone can run off with my bike.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn man , much respect on holding your cool on that cuz your bike is worth $$$$$ ... Just shows how scumbagish people can be :/ .... Glad you got her back


----------



## z1freeride (Jan 3, 2012)

"My brother has the same bike" haha... bull ****!


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

well done on all fronts. I bet you were shaking with rage & adrenaline for a while.

that kid is doomed. what kind of a man does this at all, let alone with his kid watching. way to go Dad.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad you got it back but I would have made damn sure he eating through a straw for a long time whether his family was there or not.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Fair play to you keeping your cool in front of the kid and wife. Super sick you found it right away though, those chances are pretty slim.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad you got your bike back, and I too would report the incident just to avoid this from happening to anyone else.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

report him to policy asap, put these losers away


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Just checked out your DHR in a different thread. That bike might be worth "ending" a dude LOL. 

Really glad you caught him though.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Have you called the police? You're doing an extreme diservice by not having this guy arrested if you haven't, because he will certaintly strike again.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

thesacrifice said:


> Have you called the police? You're doing an extreme diservice by not having this guy arrested if you haven't, because he will certaintly strike again.


No SHlT I called the police.... Seriously now you think I'm an idiot? Why the hell do you think I got my phone and freezeframed the plates?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

When my M1 was stolen I cruised around for an hour or two looking for it, and then every time I drove my car I would drive through the neigboring neighborhoods and by the homeless encampments. If I was in your situation and someone stole my my M9 I would have done the same thing. I have no wife, kids or girlfreind, so my bike is my most prized posession. Theives don't relize the value of some peoples bikes.

Glad to here you got it back.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> When my M1 was stolen I cruised around for an hour or two looking for it, and then every time I drove my car I would drive through the neigboring neighborhoods and by the homeless encampments. If I was in your situation and someone stole my my M9 I would have done the same thing. I have no wife, kids or girlfreind, so my bike is my most prized posession. Theives don't relize the value of some peoples bikes.
> 
> Glad to here you got it back.


Man sorry to hear that.... These thieving apathetic pieces of garbage have no clue man, no clue at all


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ill say it right now **** would have gone down a lot different with me, kid i didnt know well stole my bike as a "joke" at a past school i went to.... long in the short he went threw a window. when the only nice thing you own is your bike it becomes very important


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

akacoke said:


> report him to policy asap, put these losers away


That was my first thought too. But you know they won't do anything but file it away.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

insanitylevel9 said:


> long in the short he went threw a window.


Relevant user name


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

This is why I have a 12ga under my back seat.


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

Dude great recovery! your very fortunate glad you got your baby back with out crazy complications as to say no major "issues" had to occur.



ajdemo76 said:


> That's awesome that you got it back and how sad not only is this guy out doing this, but bringing his family along. I'd agree to report this ASAP as this may be a regular thing for him. I keep hearing stories of the operations that people are running down in Denver, going as far as grabbing entire bike racks with locked bikes on them and throwing them into a box truck. Probaby big business for some of these people in bigger cities.
> Anyways, I think you did the right thing and I'd probably react just the same. Freaking out, shaking, scared, and f'ing pissed off!


I live in SD ca, and people have been taking whole bike racks with full bikes at bus stations and train stations and stuff. The worst thing about it it also happens in plain daylight! My baby will never leave my sight!!! I hate thief's man.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> No SHlT I called the police....


It wasn't mentioned so a few of us made the suggestion, relax.



> Seriously now you think I'm an idiot?


 _like 45 seconds before I started filming I was going over 60mph+ through stop signs on residential streets _

I'm starting to feel that way, yes.



> Why the hell do you think I got my phone and freezeframed the plates?


To post on mtbr, obviously.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

There are some good lessons to be learned here. Never leave your bike unattended for one.

Also I had a sweet tricked out old Cannondale stolen while locked up this winter. I bought a cheap ass $300 Chinese 29er to replace it for commuting, and carry a huge hardened Kriptonite chain with me. Bolt on hubs and I take my quick release seat and rack inside with me. This way it's hard to steal and if they do steal it it's not that big of a deal. We are almost living in a fking war zone these days when it comes to theft. You would be amazed at the things I have had stolen over the last few years.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

modifier said:


> That was my first thought too. But you know they won't do anything but file it away.


Totally agree! People in the NORCAL forum feel that Iggy was irresponsible for chasing this guy down. I say BS, if he would have relied on the police to track this guy down, he would still be waiting. They have bigger fish to fry like speeders, and soccer moms talking on their cell phones while driving. When my bike was stolen in San Jose the cops didn't even come out to investigate or help search. they told me to file a report on line.:madman:


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

I know its easy to say this over the internet since i wasnt there but you really shulda socked that dude up. As soon as you got your bike back you shulda just gave hime at least a couple rounds to his face to teach him amd his turd family a lesson. Great chance to make an example outta him right infront of his.family.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> No SHlT I called the police.... Seriously now you think I'm an idiot? Why the hell do you think I got my phone and freezeframed the plates?


so what the police saying??


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> so what the police saying??


So far I haven't heard a damn thing


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Yody said:


> I know its easy to say this over the internet since i wasnt there but you really shulda socked that dude up. As soon as you got your bike back you shulda just gave hime at least a couple rounds to his face to teach him amd his turd family a lesson. Great chance to make an example outta him right infront of his.family.


There's really no upside besides releasing some frustration. There are a million possible outcomes in a street fight and they are all bad. I know I'm showing my age but I've learned it's best to scare someone straight than to resort to violence.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i have the serial numbers of both my bikes. don't know if you can register them through the local PD or not anymore (?) . could have ended badly if a weapon was involved but i want to believe i also would have done an urban baja run with my fj if my straight 8 was stolen! not to many of them around anymore!.. glad you got it back. didn't seem from the video that guy spoke a lick of english :madmax:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> i have the serial numbers of both my bikes. don't know if you can register them through the local PD or not anymore (?) . could have ended badly if a weapon was involved but i want to believe i also would have done an urban baja run with my fj if my straight 8 was stolen! not to many of them around anymore!.. glad you got it back. didn't seem from the video that guy spoke a lick of english :madmax:


Heh... I didn't even know you could register frame serial #'s through the police. Like I said, my machete was in the front seat and I had all intentions but as soon as I saw his wife and kid it never left my truck. Homie was hardly grasping for sure, his wife had no idea what was going on whatsoever.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Strong effort!
What do the po-po say?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SummitAP said:


> Strong effort!
> What do the po-po say?


Alex [email protected]
12:19 PM (11 hours ago)

to me

Thanks for the new picture. The license plate comes back to someone south of here. Now that I have the picture I can put it on roll call for people to look for him.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, hard to tell if that is blowing smoke or not.

"We are sending two squads to knock on his door and question/arrest him." <-The response you are looking for.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Argh, can't stand all these people who say they would have beat him up or something, this is what you should do, not beat him up. 
Firstly, he might have carried a knife or a gun. Secondly, you might end up in trouble, get sued or something like that and thirdly, in that adrenaline rush it's hard to do anything. People who beat up someone in that kind of rush should check themselves, they might end up in trouble some day.

So apart from spreading his plates around on the internet, what this man did was right and I'm happy he recovered his bike too.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pädi said:


> Argh, can't stand all these people who say they would have beat him up or something, this is what you should do, not beat him up.
> Firstly, he might have carried a knife or a gun. Secondly, you might end up in trouble, get sued or something like that and thirdly, in that adrenaline rush it's hard to do anything. People who beat up someone in that kind of rush should check themselves, they might end up in trouble some day.
> 
> So apart from spreading his plates around on the internet, what this man did was right and I'm happy he recovered his bike too.


Agreed 100%. I hate when threads like this turn into a pissing contest about who would have done what or how one person would have shot him/stabbed him/sent him home with a hole in his head. When I was a bouncer, the LAST thing I EVER wanted was a physical altercation. In the real world, physicality ALWAYS ends with some kind in some kind of legal action, and even if you were completely in the right, you never want to trust your ultimate freedom to the legal system. Yeah, in a movie, I would have smashed that guy too, but in real life, I (and I think most of us) would have done exactly what the OP did-get your bike back while letting him know how pissed off you were. 
At the end of the day, it's better to have your bike back and be able to ride it rather than spending time in the hospital or in jail because you let your emotions get the best of you.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> so what the police saying??


_Pass me another donut sarge._

The ones that would care will be too busy chasing worse things than bike thieves, which leaves us to deal with the ones that don't care, or do care but know there's a million other bad guys to be chasing too.

Hopefully someone will go and get him, you've handed it to them on plate Iggz!

PS: Sweet DHR.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

The best thing you could have done, (in addition to what was already done- props for keeping your cool-) would have been to call the police immediately while keeping him detained.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

I would of punched that fool in the motha F***ken face !


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

miguel said:


> I would of punched that fool in the motha F***ken face !


Hah- You have noooo idea how badly I wanted to man..... Wife and kid situation likely saved my scrawny ass from getting the crap beat outta me :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> So far I haven't heard a damn thing


call them up and ask what they are doing again???...and if they have not done anything... ask why they have not done anything?? what are the plans....then talk to a sargent or captain...then call the local paper or TV news station and let them do a story how you did everything but the police wont do anything...that will put pressure on police deptment....in addition.....I would like to see brother's bike and why did he peel rubber out of the parking lot to get away


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Iggz said:


> I had all intentions but as soon as I saw his wife and kid it never left my truck.


Which was perfect you didn't. If you got the bike back and attacked him he'd start saying you attacked him for no reason, as your bike is in your truck. As you said his wife didn't know what was going on so she would have agreed with him, 2 against 1 in his favor.

Oh and spot on for getting that POS. Love the F#@K this guy pic too.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

You still have the opportunity to punch him in the gut w/ felony............ agree go to news w/ vid and receipts to illustrate this bish is still out there, spread his mug around much as you can


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

This puck better not be seen in So.Cal area . He would most def get some ****...
anyway's glad you got your rig. I just get pissed off that they are bicthe's like this stealing 
our beloved bike's that we all work so hard for..


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Iggz said:


> But I got her back.
> 
> My DHR was stolen out of the bed of my truck at 3:03PM today in the Epicenter Bike Shop parking lot on Baldwin & Mission St.


I could not stop laughing after reading that, I didn't bother reading the rest. So you left the bike on the bed of your pickup in a parking lot and went into the shops? Sounds like you bought this up on yourself, If it wasn't that guy it would of been someone else. 
There's a practice going around called "bike theft", now you know to take it seriously.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SV11 said:


> I could not stop laughing after reading that, I didn't bother reading the rest. So you left the bike on the bed of your pickup in a parking lot and went into the shops? Sounds like you bought this up on yourself, If it wasn't that guy it would of been someone else.
> There's a practice going around called "bike theft", now you know to take it seriously.


Hey asshat - I was away from my bike for less than 1 minute because I was helping my friend wheel his 2nd bike inside. I have lived here for 15 years and have never once had the idea of someone stealing my baby pop into my head. You're damn right I have that **** on lock down now but thats beside the point. I didn't bring shlt upon myself. This cvnt brought the shlt upon meself.


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

SV11 said:


> I could not stop laughing after reading that, I didn't bother reading the rest. So you left the bike on the bed of your pickup in a parking lot and went into the shops? Sounds like you bought this up on yourself, If it wasn't that guy it would of been someone else.
> There's a practice going around called "bike theft", now you know to take it seriously.


Jerk response


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Iggz said:


> Hey asshat ...


Yeah I'm not the one that got my bike stolen, moving on.

Thieves look for easy opportunites, and you presented an easy potential opportunity for a thief, which in this case took advantage of that. You need to be more vigilant, because it's the world we live in. I mentioned bike thieves in my previous post, you are not excluded from that, and why would even think you are?
You mentioned that you never once had the idea of someone stealing your baby....that is your biggest downfall thinking that way.

If I was going to do what you did, I would of made sure i had an unbroken line of sight to the bike the entire time, you made it too easy for the thief.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SV11 said:


> You mentioned that you never once had the idea of someone stealing your baby....that is your biggest downfall thinking that way.


I suppose my mistake is having a minute level of faith in humanity


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Iggz said:


> I suppose my mistake is having a minute level of faith in humanity


I don't think you'd want to go through that again, glad you got it back.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

just throwing this out there... National Bike Registry - Prevent Theft: Register your bike in the NBR Database!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> just throwing this out there... National Bike Registry - Prevent Theft: Register your bike in the NBR Database!


Schweet- thanks for the heads up bru :thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Iggz said:


> Schweet- thanks for the heads up bru :thumbsup:


no prob... and mtbr's "reply" functions are terrible. but that's for another thread


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> I suppose my mistake is having a minute level of faith in humanity


actually....sad to say but it is your mistake.....my bike is always locked and someone is watching it....I act like someone has bolt cutters and is just waiting for me to not watch my bike...even in my garage my bike is locked up...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually....sad to say but it is your mistake.....my bike is always locked and someone is watching it....I act like someone has bolt cutters and is just waiting for me to not watch my bike...even in my garage my bike is locked up...


It is really sad but it seems as if that's where we've come. I just moved down to Houston (alone) last week from my parents' place in North Dakota and taking a quick bathroom break after filling up my gas tank or checking into a hotel scared the crap out of me because my bikes were in the bed of my truck, tied down with straps. It seems as if that's what you've got to do today to maintain ownership of certain items.

Thieves are pretty low class in my book but bike thieves are sub-human and should be shot.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Props IGGZY for keeping it together when you wanted to ruin this guys day ! PRO handled ! and happy your ride is back !!! F-ing bike thieves ! Thanks for posting !


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Iggz did the correct thing. Beating his ass would only make matters worse. I have found out loosing control and always ended with Police putting charges on me. Not worth it. Thank god never too serious charges. Felonies are serious charges and have negative affects on a long term. No more going to Whistler with a Felony!! Hope the police do something about that Douchbag!!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Agreed on calling the cops while you've got him there, bike still in his hands. They'd either get him for theft, and if he runs, they get really pissed and knab him for a whole pile of other charges.

As to violence...quite the moral dilemma: Some time back, my roommates and I heard my neighbor (in San Luis Obispo, CA) yelling for help at around 9 pm. We ran outside to find him, a scrawny looking guy named Joe who's secretly a kung-foo master, wrestling a bearded man to the ground. One roommate jumped on the man's head while Joe held him pinned with his arm twisted around to hell and back - the thief had been caught in the act. Cops got called, yada yada yada, found all sorts of stolen items (and probably 3 knives plus brass knuckles) in his pockets, booked him and put his face on the front page. 


When asking him about it later, Joe said he had to try hard to resist the urge to break the thiefs arm - and he could have done it with just a tug. Everyone hates a thief, but when it comes down to it, it sits hard on the conscience knowing you've really hurt someone.

Crappy ending - the dude got let off scotch free pleading insanity. Karma's a ***** though.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Iggz,
What was more freaky, to me, was how you can go from thermonuclear to mellow from one sec to the next! I wonder what kind of psychological freak-out you coulda pulled had you quietly whispered to the dip5hit, "I have your plate, expect a visit one night..."


----------



## willysurf (Sep 17, 2005)

Iggz,

By far, the most disturbing aspect of your story was the part where you were wearing cut-off jeans. Please explain.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I keep it classy, yo.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

willysurf said:


> Iggz,
> 
> By far, the most disturbing aspect of your story was the part where you were wearing cut-off jeans. Please explain.


Hahaha! Nice.

Hey, no one backs down to a grown man in nylon Champions from Target. Those cutoffs saved that bike.

- Rob


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

RTM said:


> Hahaha! Nice.
> 
> Hey, no one backs down to a grown man in nylon Champions from Target. Those cutoffs saved that bike.
> 
> - Rob


At the very least he learned to never steal bikes from people wearing slippers and cutoffs


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> At the very least he learned to never steal bikes from people wearing slippers and cutoffs


so iggz...what are the cop saying because it would be a shame if this guy gets off clean...people need to know if they steal a bike they pay the consequences


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

No word from the 5-0 

As badly as I want him to get caught and regret letting him go.... I doubt the cops will get him.

Time for some vigilante justice aye


----------



## jdeleon71 (Jul 19, 2012)

Post his picture all over town


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I totally would but I think this piece of chit ticked me off so much I decided to move to South Lake Tahoe a week ago hah


----------



## westeast (Nov 27, 2010)

I found this thread after it was linked from another stolen bike thread in the so-cal forum.

Glad you got your bike back and also that you managed to keep your cool. I had a similar situation where I chased a bike theif on foot after witnessing him snatch my bike. I managed to get the bike, but not the perp. I reported the incident to a police person and his response was "you should have socked the guy in the face when you had the chance". That would have been a stupid thing to do and only escalated the situation. PO = are worse than worseless. 

Enjoy SLT!


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Should have called the popo


----------

